# Flash player doesn't work in Chrome and Opera



## mobilitysd (May 16, 2014)

Hello! I want to install flash player for browsers and I did it using the following instruction: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/desktop-browsers.html, but it works only for Mozilla! Please, help me!


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 16, 2014)

In Chrome, in the address bar, enter `chrome://plugins`. Is Flash there and is it enabled?


----------



## mobilitysd (May 16, 2014)

It's the first thing I did before writing a message here, the same in Opera. There are no plugins at all.


----------



## trh411 (May 16, 2014)

You did note from the instructions in the FreeBSD Handbook that you have to run `% nspluginwrapper -v -a -i` for *each* user? Could that be the problem here?


----------



## mobilitysd (May 16, 2014)

Yes, for my user and even root user.


----------



## trh411 (May 16, 2014)

Are you running the latest version of www/nspluginwrapper?

```
# pkg info nspluginwrapper
nspluginwrapper-1.4.4_3
```


----------



## mobilitysd (May 29, 2014)

trh411 said:
			
		

> Are you running the latest version of www/nspluginwrapper?
> 
> ```
> # pkg info nspluginwrapper
> ...


Yes, I have the same version!


----------



## vertexSymphony (Sep 13, 2014)

mobilitysd said:
			
		

> Hello! I want to install flash player for browsers and I did it using the following instruction: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/desktop-browsers.html, but* it works only for Mozilla! *Please, help me!





			
				trh411 said:
			
		

> Are you running the latest version of www/nspluginwrapper?



¿Which chromium version do you have? Because if I quote the port description:



> The nspluginwrapper is an Open Source compatibility plugin for Netscape 4
> (*NPAPI) plugins*. That is, it enables you to use plugins on platforms they were
> not built for. For example, you can use the Adobe Flash plugin on Linux/x86_64,
> NetBSD and FreeBSD platforms.



We have this post called "Saying Goodbye to Our Old Friend NPAPI":

http://blog.chromium.org/2013/09/saying ... npapi.html

NPAPI version of flash won't work even on linux, google ditched NPAPI in favor of pepper (PPAPI) ... and I don't know if the pepper version of flash works on FreeBSD.

Regards.


----------



## mobilitysd (Sep 13, 2014)

ok, thanks! But, I have reinstalled from FreeBSD to PCBSD and there it works fine by default. Thanks for answering me!


----------

